# مجانا الى كل من يبحت على Astm



## كينجواي (13 أغسطس 2008)

صديقكم كينج الىكل من يبحت على astm procedure:16:
فقط ارسل رقم ASTM XX XX


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 أغسطس 2008)

أخي مشكور علي مبادرتك 
ولكن إن كان لديك شئ مفيد 
أرجو رفعه علي المنتدي حتي تعم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كينجواي (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخى اكرم astmيتكون من عشرة سى دي لااستطيع تحميله كله ولكن احاول بقدر الامكان المساعده وشكرا


----------



## أبو الجووج (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،
مشكور على الجهد الرائع،
هل يمكن تزويدي بالمجلد الثالث الجزء الثالث ASTM volume 03.03 و المتعلق بالفحوصات اللاإتلافية؟

مع خالص التحية


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أغسطس 2008)

بعد اذنكم واذن صاحب الموضوع
انظر الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81347.html


----------



## أبو الجووج (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،
أشكر الأخ بهاء على الرابط و لكن أنا أعرف بوجوده منذ فترة، المشكلة أن الكثير من الزملاء لا يقوم بوضع توضيح عن تاريخ المواصفات أو الكتب أو الإصدار، فمثلا: أنا طلبت المواصفات الأمريكية من ASTM لأنني أمتلك النسخة الورقية HardCover لسنة 2005 من المجلد 03.03 و للأسف الرابط الذي قمت بوضعه لا يذكر ذلك، كما أنني لا أستطيع تنزيل ملفات بأحجام كبيرة لأكتشف فيما بعد أنها أقدم مما أمتلك

و أنا بانتظار رد السيد "كينجواي"

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## baggar (24 أغسطس 2008)

هل ممكن المواصفة Astm A615


----------



## فروسي (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز انا سبق وارسلت لك اوف لاين واضفتك الى قائمتي البريدية
انا محتاج
astm a616
اذا كان بالامكان مساعدتي ساكون شاكرا جدا لك
الف تحية وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان كتب الastm تكون على 700 ميكا بايت وسعر التحميل ما يقارب 359 دولار امريكي والنسخه المحدثه 2003


----------



## kareem_alswafy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## immortal82 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

صديقي العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على مبادرتك 
احتاج بشكل ملح الى 
77​​ASTM *C 147 *01/31/1986
(R 2000)​
Standard Test Methods for Internal Pressure Strength of Glass Containers
و ذلك لانجاز مشروع تخرجي
أرجو أن أجد المساعدة لديك لأني بحثت كثيرا دون الحصول على أي نتيجة
يمكن ارساله على mshehn على الياهو
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abu Othman (23 مارس 2010)

*I need badly ASTM Std*

dear Kingway 
I need badly ASTM F2648


----------



## Abu Othman (23 مارس 2010)

dear King Way
I need badly ASTM F 2648


----------



## عادل المقدمي (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة 
ممكن ان اتحصل على المواصفات الاتية:
Astm d 1559
astm d 7115
astm d 6925


----------



## goooody2 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت انا اريد ASTM volume 04.02 ضروري ارجوك


----------



## zakrea (16 مايو 2010)

الو مساء الورد وشكرا


----------



## * بوعادل * (17 مايو 2010)

Hi brother
Many thanks for your precious intiatives
Please, I need ASTM D 1250-04


----------



## aguenena (15 يونيو 2010)

Astm d1250


----------



## h_mostafa25 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت محتاج ASTM c 1629


----------



## فاحص مواد (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تزويدي بالمواصفة astm f1545


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (7 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعه محتاج ضرورى مواصفه asnt snt-tc-1a-2006


----------



## أسعدخزام (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ـاحتاج astm c881


----------



## bsisu (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Dear Sir,
I hope this email finds you fine and in good health
The ASTM standards I need are:
C33, C109, C114, C115, C150, C151, C183, C185, C186, C191, C204, C226, C266, C451, C452, C465, C563, C1038
Can you please help me to get the latest edition.
Best regards,
K. Bsisu


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مغلق لقدمه وعدم وجود اى فائدة مرجوة منه نظرا لعدم وجود صاحب الموضوع للرد على طلبات الاعضاء منذ فترات زمنية طويلة


----------

